# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  zylaki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie , czy jak sie ma niewielkij ilosci zylaki powrozka to czy moze sie to zmienic na powazne zylaki ktore trzeba operowac ?

----------

